# splitter de audio/mic jack combo



## ZakyDrunkard (Oct 15, 2012)

Bien me presento en el foro con esta pregunta de la cual eh buscado mucho pero simplemente no encuentro la solucion...

el problema es el siguiente, mi nueva portatil tiene una entrada jack combo estilo de los celulares como para un headset y yo quiero conectar microfono y auriculares por separado para poder hacer mis grabaciones... se que hay otras opciones como placas de audio usb y cosas similares pero realmente quiero hacerlo de esta manera ya que cuento con un mic y unos audifonos con los que ya eh hecho unas grabaciones "respetables" y no tengo presupuesto para una placa de audio... (ademas de tomarme esto ya como un reto por lo tanto que eh batallado)

ahora lo primero que ize fue buscar en muchos lugares de mi ciudad algo como esto...






y fracaze rotundamente, pareciera que les hablaba en chino o que era un objeto de otro planeta... lo mas que me mostraron fue una "y" para conectar dos audifonos...

bien luego me dispuse a crearmelo yo mismo algo como esto...





y me encontré con que....

-sin conectar nada la laptop obviamente agarra el micro integrado
-conectando hechizo>laptop dejaba de agarrar la señal del micro integrado
-pero al conectar micro>hechizo>laptop volvia a tomar la señal del mic integrado y del mic profesional ni sus lucez...

y después acudí a este foro al cual le tengo mucha esperanza 

de ante mano muchas gracias y pues a esperar respuestas


----------

